# STOLEN PEN!



## BradG (Mar 28, 2012)

Mysteriously the article pictured below disappeared shortly after a photoshoot.

I have a prime suspect, which is SWMBO.... i shall check her bag in the morning


----------



## ToddMR (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice pen.  I can see why it is missing.    Remember, Resizing is your friend.


----------



## RSidetrack (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow very nice - I wish I could admit to stealing it!  Hopefully you can track it down :biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (Mar 28, 2012)

I could see how that might get stolen! :biggrin:
Very nice!


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 28, 2012)

is that a Brooks blank?

very nice!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 28, 2012)

A little too much gold for my liking but that blank is gorgeous.

AK


----------



## BradG (Mar 28, 2012)

indeed it is a brooks blank


----------



## Haynie (Mar 28, 2012)

One must remember that a wife does not steal, they take what you were going to give them anyway.

Nice pen by the way.


----------



## BradG (Mar 28, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> A little too much gold for my liking but that blank is gorgeous.
> 
> AK


 
me too, im more of a chrome person 



Haynie said:


> One must remember that a wife does not steal, they take what you were going to give them anyway.
> 
> Nice pen by the way.


 
hm. falls under the same category as comments such as:
"go ahead"
"i dont mind at all"
"thats fine - aka fine"


----------



## Lenny (Mar 28, 2012)

For a criminal she has good taste!


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 28, 2012)

BradG said:


> Andrew_K99 said:
> 
> 
> > A little too much gold for my liking but that blank is gorgeous.
> ...



Glad you said that Brad! It's a beautiful job!! I got so sick of gold that I refused to use gold for about 3 years when Ti plating came out! Started using gold from time to time now, but only carefully!


----------



## BradG (Mar 28, 2012)

I actually purchased the gold kit to pinch the chrome centreband from it and finial  as you can see this one has a gold band and finial which has been removed from a chrome kit. as for the pen from the chrome kit, that'l be appearing over the next few days with a bit of luck. excited to make this one


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 28, 2012)

Beautiful pen, my wife would steal that one as well.

I think it is known as " relocation of family assets "


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 28, 2012)

Love it! My wife says she would have stolen it too. Atleast you had it long enough to snap a few pics of it!


----------



## EarlD (Mar 28, 2012)

Sweet!  Don't accuse her of stealing it.  Just say you were thinking about her the whole time you were making it.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 28, 2012)

BradG said:


> Andrew_K99 said:
> 
> 
> > A little too much gold for my liking but that blank is gorgeous.
> ...



*To the Contrary I'm a Gold person and I think it's AWESOME!!!*

Chrome reminds me too much of rusty bumpers on automobiles from the past.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 28, 2012)

BradG said:


> I actually purchased the gold kit to pinch the chrome centreband from it and finial  as you can see this one has a gold band and finial which has been removed from a chrome kit. as for the pen from the chrome kit, that'l be appearing over the next few days with a bit of luck. excited to make this one


should have made a matching finial from the same material.

and I think someone has a tutorial on making centerbands too.


----------



## BradG (Mar 28, 2012)

I know how to make centrebands, and there was not enough spare material to turn a finial.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 28, 2012)

bummer


----------



## mredburn (Mar 28, 2012)

One cannot steal what one already owns. She simply retrieved her rightfull property


----------



## drgoretex (Mar 28, 2012)

Beautiful pen!



EarlD said:


> Sweet!  Don't accuse her of stealing it.  Just say you were thinking about her the whole time you were making it.



+1 here.  If you gotta lose the pen, get some 'points' while you're at it.  Always need points...

Ken


----------



## Wingdoctor (Mar 28, 2012)

:wink:
According to the laws of the State of Ohio, USA, a resident of your home has access to everything there, and cannot be charged with stealing an item from said residence. 

I understand your feelings, just saying!

It is a beautiful pen! It might tempt even me!


----------



## BradG (Mar 28, 2012)

Ahaaaaa but i am english, and an englishmans home is his castle, and people have been beheaded for less in castles!  now to delete this post before swmbo highlights who actually wears the trousers.. enjoy the pen my dear


----------



## PenPal (Mar 28, 2012)

Brad,

Impressive beautiful pen. Be careful delving into your wifes bag lost many a good friend who tried that, enjoyed the banter you generated.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 28, 2012)

Another great looking pen Brad. If you don't mind, I'll hand a little praise to Jonathon as well. Nice work to both of you.


----------



## Toni (Mar 28, 2012)

LOL!! I can totally see why she stole it!! I would too..


----------



## thewishman (Mar 28, 2012)

That pen is worth purloining. She has good taste.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 28, 2012)

I guess we should all be greatful that our wives ALLOW us to keep some of the pens we make! :biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 28, 2012)

Now that my wife has seen this I have to go make my own so she can steal it


----------



## BradG (Mar 29, 2012)

Brooks803 said:


> Now that my wife has seen this I have to go make my own so she can steal it


 
oh she has you over a barrel there Jonathon :biggrin: though its your own fault for pouring beautiful blanks



Lenny said:


> I guess we should all be greatful that our wives ALLOW us to keep some of the pens we make! :biggrin:


 
yes... never display multiple pens to your wives and suggest they can only have one for work. you will receive the look of a startled rabbit in headlights.



Toni said:


> LOL!! I can totally see why she stole it!! I would too..


 
Your quite the fiend for purple if i recall :wink:



dalecamino said:


> Another great looking pen Brad. If you don't mind, I'll hand a little praise to Jonathon as well. Nice work to both of you.


 
Absolutely! . i have a box of Jonathon's blanks here im excited to experiment with. they always turn out beautiful



pwhay said:


> Brad,
> 
> Impressive beautiful pen. Be careful delving into your wifes bag lost many a good friend who tried that, enjoyed the banter you generated.
> 
> Kind regards Peter.


 
Hi Peter, trust your keeping well? Yes if looks could kill... i am yet to discover a good enough excuse for delving into swmbo's bag.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 29, 2012)

Very nice. I have that exact same problem here. Funny how these things grow legs after you have turned them.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Mar 29, 2012)

nice pen and blank. i would suggest just putting this in the books as sample and go on down the road. might not want to be going into "wife's bag".

Sent from my Galaxi via forerunner


----------



## PenPal (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Brad,

Thanks for the kind thoughts Wilma and I take it in turns to cycle from OK to well not.

She is half way with her chemo no 4 of 6 next Wednesday. We remain confident and calm.

This old age is not for the less valiant and we are grateful so far for our innings 75 and 77 not out, looking forward to the next test.

Going into the colder to winter here now after a real lot of rain.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## GoatRider (Mar 30, 2012)

BradG said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we should all be greatful that our wives ALLOW us to keep some of the pens we make! :biggrin:
> ...



My wife steals a different pen every day to match her outfit. Fortunately, she brings them back.


----------



## BradG (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Peter

My thoughts are with you and Wilma  Please do let me know how it goes, though im confident things will go well for you both too 

75 & 77, well you both have more than double on me at 28 - but im 7 months in to not smoking anymore and feel healthier for it! (go me :biggrin I took up snowboarding to get me out and about a bit more and gave me a good incentive to not be puffing cigarettes on the sides of pristine mountains. currently plannning my next couple of breaks

Be sure to stock up on logs... not just for the fire, but for turning into pens too :biggrin:


----------

